# Dog Food Recalls



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I have started cooking for Kruz what food can you really trust anymore?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

poo lover said:


> ...what food can you really trust anymore?


Perhaps what you've grown and prepared yourself. But, since most of us cannot grow our own food, I've come to the conclusion that a _variety_ of healthy foods --- rather than feeding (eating !!) the same thing day in & day out --- is key in minimizing the risk. Rain gets quite a variety of different foods every day & not much of any one food.


----------

